# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El nuevo gasoducto Linares-Ubeda-Villacarrillo

## Rafa

*El nuevo gasoducto Linares-Ubeda-Villacarrillo*



Martes, 20 de Septiembre de 2011 17:03 GestorDJ NOTICIAS PROVINCIALES 


El nuevo gasoducto de transporte primario Linares-Ubeda-Villacarrillo posibilitará el suministro de gas natural a más de 140.000 consumidores en la provincia de Jaén. Se trata de una infraestructura, a cargo de Endesa, que ha supuesto una inversión de 20,8 millones de euros y en cuya ejecución han participado unos 250 trabajadores. 


Así lo ha explicado este lunes en rueda de prensa el delegado del Gobierno central en Andalucía, Luis García Garrido, que después ha participado en la puesta en servicio de la conducción, en un acto en el que también han participado el subdelegado del Gobierno en Jaén, Fernando Calahorro; el director de Transporte y Distribución de Gas de Endesa, José Antonio Royo Pueyo, y el delegado provincial de Economía, Innovación y Ciencia de la Junta, Manuel Gabriel Pérez Marín. 


Las obras del nuevo gasoducto concluyeron el pasado 24 de agosto, después de nueve meses de ejecución, ha contado con una inversión de 20.845.782 euros y en la construcción del mismo, que cuenta con una longitud de 71,58 kilómetros, han participado 250 personas. 


Su entrada en funcionamiento, según ha destacado García Garrido, hará posible el suministro a un total de 140.904 potenciales beneficiarios de las poblaciones de Linares, Lupión, Begíjar, Baeza, Ubeda, Sabiote, Torreperogil y Villacarrillo, satisfaciendo además consumos industriales de unos 464 Wh/año, que es el equivalente al consumo de 95.000 viviendas. 


Además, ha indicado que en 2014 está prevista la ejecución de las futuras instalaciones que conectarán con el citado gasoducto, con su extensión hasta los municipios jiennenses de Mancha Real, Villanueva del Arzobispo, Beas de Segura, Arroyo del Ojanco, Puente de Génave, La Puerta de Segura y Castellar. Dicho ramales se encuentran actualmente condicionados a la obtención de las correspondientes autorizaciones administrativas. 

Una vez que estas nuevas ampliaciones se materialicen se ampliará el suministro a más de 177.000 habitantes, pudiendo satisfacer además en total consumos industriales de unos 1.284 Wh/año, que es el equivalente al consumo de 260.000 viviendas. El gasoducto construido tiene capacidad para atender necesidades muy superiores a los consumos mencionados, por lo que hará posible la implantación de nuevas empresas en la zona. 

Con esta infraestructura, asimismo, se amplía en Jaén la disponibilidad de esta fuente de energía limpia y respetuosa con el medio ambiente, tal y como ha destacado por su parte Endesa Gas T&D. Con ello se ofrece la ventaja competitiva del gas natural en procesos industriales donde se requieren combustibles de alta confiabilidad y eficiencia, a la vez que la posibilidad de sustituir por gas natural los combustibles actualmente usados, con las consiguientes ventajas medioambientales. 

Enlace web de la noticia: 

http://www.diariojaen.es/index.php/m...0-consumidores-

----------

